# DirecTV: RVU TVs no longer require a Genie set-top box



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

So when is Tivo going Rvu compliant ? I guess the Mini is just old tech now.

DirecTV: RVU TVs no longer require a Genie set-top box

http://hd-report.com/2013/10/09/directv-rvu-tvs-no-longer-require-a-genie-set-top-box/

DirecTV is promoting new smart TV technology that allows RVU-enabled HDTVs to display live programming, as well as recorded and On Demand titles, without the use of a set-top box. Several Smart TV models from Samsung and Sony feature the RVU option that can be connected to the main DirecTV Genie Whole-Home HD DVR without having to use a Genie Mini device for each client TV set.

Many new Samsung model HDTVs include RVU support, including models from the 6000, 7000, 8000, and 9000 series from 2012 and 2013. Three Samsung models from 2011 that support RVU include the D6000, D6400, D6420. Sony's Bravia R550A and R520A series also ship RVU-enabled. (See the full chart of supporting TVs below.)

You may want to update your HDTV's to the latest firmware version if you plan on using the RVU option. And, you'll have to call DirecTV to get an additional TV set up using RVU.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably when all tvs are RVU compliant. Right now only some models of Samsung are. By the time there are more, there will be new tech and probably available in a blue-ray player too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo could get pushed into supporting this if one of their MSO partners wants it. But I doubt they'll do it on their own. They'd rather sell you a Mini and a mount to hide it behind the TV hanging on the wall.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

This isn't new, RVU TVs have been available since 2011, and at one point the PS3 was going to be or is an RVU client.

TiVo is nowhere on the list of members, not even the "contributors" at the bottom. I doubt this is anything that really interests them. The writing has been on the wall and was explicitly said by the TiVo CEO on CNBC a few weeks ago that their main focus is writing software for cable companies to deploy as the cablecos see fit. The future is cloud based and other software that can run anywhere, not a dedicated TiVo box that they sell to the MSOs. 

I'm sure retail will stick around as long as it makes enough money that it isn't criminally negligent to continue, it gives them a place to try out technology in the marketplace even if MSOs aren't interested right off the bat or interested at all. However it's not making them any money, really, and I wouldn't expect massive changes in the retail TiVo architecture from this point forward, just incremental evolution.


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

Genie uses RVU client STBs for non-RVU TVs. I was an early adopter with a Samsung D6400 and a HR34 and ended up going back to multiple receivers. Between wireless incompatibility, sluggish response, compromised PQ and updates from both Samsung and DirecTV that often crippled RVU, it wasn't worth the hassle. And the icing on the cake was DirecTV charges you the same for an RVU client as they do another receiver, even if you're not using their RVU client.

Personally, I'd rather use a proprietary server/client configuration over a standardized solution if the user experience is there.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Curt said:


> And the icing on the cake was DirecTV charges you the same for an RVU client as they do another receiver, even if you're not using their RVU client.


Yea, that is BS. They steal a tuner from the box you are already paying a subscription fee for, send it over coax to a TV you paid for and own, and for some reason they think they are entitled to another $5.99 a month. Ya right.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Yea, that is BS. They steal a tuner from the box you are already paying a subscription fee for, send it over coax to a TV you paid for and own, and for some reason they think they are entitled to another $5.99 a month. Ya right.


It's no different than an outlet fee for cable. You're not paying for a tuner, you're paying for a display. It's not that unreasonable to think that fee would apply to RVU clients.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

So DirecTV has the same ripoff outlet fees that Comcast charges for cards, even when you use your own equipment? Hmmm....


----------

